# Connor's Jigs/PFF Inshore Picture/Forum Tournament Ideas



## Garbo

My son Connor has some money set aside that was meant to be spent on a tournament of some sort and hasn't spent it yet. I suggested to him to spend it here, on the Forum. He needs to spend it this year.

I suggested having a PFF/Picture(with measure tape) tournament and have 4 catagories such as Pompano, Flounder, Redfish and Largest Fish caught on one of his jigs. No entry fee, just catch a fish on one of his jigs and take a picture (with a ruler) and post it on a thread that is designated to the species you caught. At the end of the tournament, each winner would be awarded the winning award which wouldmost likely cash. 

Pompano 

Flounder

Redfish

Largest Single Fish 

I think something could be put together that would be very cool. I got to think some of you all have some ideas, and I hope you don't mind sharing them. 

Well?


----------



## d45miller

Sounds like a cool idea. Very generous of Connor as well!


----------



## mickanole

Sounds like a lot of fun. I would kind of like to see it over an extended period of time, maybe a couple of weeks.Could get pretty exciting!


----------



## Garbo

He needs to spend the money this calander year. 

I was thinking something that would end Oct. 31. It could start as soon as the rules were set. But, If yall are the Players, it would be fair that you had some say.....

So Say.


----------



## mickanole

Also it would be pretty nice to have an awards ceremony/fish fry type thing.Maybe even spend the money on a trophy for the winner or something similar.


----------



## Garbo

> *mickanole (9/4/2008)*Also it would be pretty nice to have an awards ceremony/fish fry type thing.Maybe even spend the money on a trophy for the winner or something similar.


*Now that would be real cool. A Trophy for each catagory would be kinda cool tooo... Good Sug. *


----------



## JoeZ

We can have the awards ceremony at the RFRA building.

We have a huge grill and my fish fryer is always down there.

Run the tourney from Oct 1 to Oct. 31. Pick a few (say 3) species and then I really like the largest overall fish caught on a Connor's Jig.

1st places only? Second place is for losers, right?


----------



## Travis Gill

I like the species. 1st place in all three and biggest fish overall. Does the pic have to show the jig?


----------



## Garbo

> *JoeZ (9/4/2008)*We can have the awards ceremony at the RFRA building.
> We have a huge grill and my fish fryer is always down there.
> Run the tourney from Oct 1 to Oct. 31. Pick a few (say 3) species and then I really like the largest overall fish caught on a Connor's Jig.
> 1st places only? Second place is for losers, right?


*Now this is going somewhere. *

*I was thinking largest fish could be any species, just simply largest fish caught no holds barred, and of course the other 3 species would be largest of species. *

*And it would be a good idea for both angler and jig to show in the picture. BTW, the picture becomes the property of Connor's Jigs and may be used for future advertising both in the local area and out of the local area as well. *


----------



## Travis Gill

Sounds good to me. One more question, can I tip the jig within reason? Like put a flea on it or a strip for flounder fishing?


----------



## floridays

The whole idea sounds great , but what if it was geared more towards junior anglers? I know that quite a few "family/junior" tournaments have been cancelled this year because of screwed upweather.

Just an idea. If nothing else a bigger junior anglers division would be great. Kids love trophies. 

Curtis, i'll pm you I have a couple Action Craft questions to run by you.


----------



## Garbo

> *Freespool (9/4/2008)*Sounds good to me. One more question, can I tip the jig within reason? Like put a flea on it or a strip for flounder fishing?


*As long as the membership would agree that tipping is acceptable, I don't have any issue with it. Wewould not want to turn jig fishing into bait fishing though. *


----------



## Garbo

> *floridays (9/4/2008)*The whole idea sounds great , but what if it was geared more towards junior anglers? I know that quite a few "family/junior" tournaments have been cancelled this year because of screwed upweather.
> 
> Just an idea. If nothing else a bigger junior anglers division would be great. Kids love trophies.
> 
> Curtis, i'll pm you I have a couple Action Craft questions to run by you.


*I like that idea a whole bunch. Younger than 16? *





*Your welcome to talk to me about Shallow water boats anytime. I sold a 19 Flatsmaster last fall and miss it real bad now. Great Boats. *


----------



## Travis Gill

I understand and agree with that Garbo. Like putting a hunk of Bonito ono it and catching a shark would obviously be wrong. But if I am pomp fishing I want a flea or gulp flea on my jig cause the guy next to me will have one!


----------



## Garbo

> *Freespool (9/4/2008)*I understand and agree with that Garbo. Like putting a hunk of Bonito ono it and catching a shark would obviously be wrong. But if I am pomp fishing I want a flea or gulp flea on my jig cause the guy next to me will have one!


I sometimes tip a jig as well, and know you know how to fish a jig as well as anyone. Tipping within reason, should be acceptable.


----------



## Travis Gill

Sounds good to me. I fish a bare jig a whole lot, but If I am getting out fished I don't hesitate to throw a flea on the back


----------



## J.Sharit

I think you need to start a pole for dates and let some of these unoffical PFF tourney guys draft up a set of simple rules I know the shark tourneys were a blast and Clay did a bang up job on drawing up a set of guide lines. The location of the tourney's base at Ft. Mcrae was kinda cool too. Everyone had a central location to meet and socialize during the event. Just some random ideas..........


----------



## kingling

i think this will be a very good tournement out come if yoll do it

what are talkin about the prize being if you win?

and also if we have im in


----------



## SHUT UP AND FISH

Can the fish be caught from anywhere boat,kayak,pier,etc.


----------



## Framerguy

Garbo,

This sounds all good and doable but, just to play devil's advocate, how are you going to control the _honesty_ of the fishermen? I know that most are very honest upstanding citizens of the community and would _never_ stoop to do something underhanded, but, when it comes to winning *money*, how would you stop someone from simply using their favorite pomp buster lure and catching a huge fish and then hooking one of Connor's jigs in its mouth and snapping a photo??

Just throwin' this out for discussion. I particularly like the juvenile tournament idea, give the youngsters a chance to show their stuff and win something!


----------



## seanspots

Hey Curtis,these were my last pompano caught from the Dan Russell pier.They ate the jigs you gave me.Tell Connor to keep up the great work and I would like to order some of the jigs that had the small black feathers(pinchers)----the crab jig!:bowdown



No tippers wereused,just crab smelly jelly.


----------



## Garbo

All Great Suggestions. 

The honesty issue is something that is never going to be completely a non-issue, but if it for PFF members only, I have to think we would help keep each other honest. But, I doubt very seriously we could set anything the nature of a Forum/On Screen tournament that would be foolproof. But, I also have an enormous faith in each of you as well as people I don't know or never met.

I really like the Kids idea. Connor is 12, and it would be way to cool to see other kids enjoy something llike this. With kids everything would be such a BIG DEAL. Meaning a trophy to a kid is more trophy than the same trophy to an adult. Winning the same amount of Cash would be a alot bigger deal to a kid than an adult. That just sounds like fun.


----------



## SHUT UP AND FISH

Where can you buy these jigs or do you have to order them


----------



## Garbo

> *seanspots (9/5/2008)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Curtis,these were my last pompano caught from the Dan Russell pier.They ate the jigs you gave me.Tell Connor to keep up the great work and I would like to order some of the jigs that had the small black feathers(pinchers)----the crab jig!:bowdown
> 
> 
> 
> No tippers wereused,just crab smelly jelly.


*NIce Pompano. I like that jig too. I think it gets more attention than a regular jig, I have caught a bunch of Pompano on one. *


----------



## Garbo

> *SHUT UP AND FISH (9/5/2008)*Where can you buy these jigs or do you have to order them


*Outcast, Gone fishin, Reel Fun, TopGun(OB), Mo's (OB), The Churchmouse (fairhope), and the Pensacola Pier. There are several other shops that carry them during Pompano season. *


----------



## seanspots

> *Garbo (9/5/2008)*
> 
> 
> 
> *SHUT UP AND FISH (9/5/2008)*Where can you buy these jigs or do you have to order them
> 
> 
> 
> *Outcast, Gone fishin, Reel Fun, TopGun(OB), Mo's (OB), The Churchmouse (fairhope), and the Pensacola Pier. There are several other shops that carry them during Pompano season. *
Click to expand...

What about Panama city?


----------



## Garbo

[quote [/quote]What about Panama city?[/quote]

*I was thinking it would be open to all Forum Members. More or less all members as of the start date are eligable, anyone registering to be a memberafter that date would not be eligable. *

*As far as Connor's Jigs in PC, Howell has talked to him before, but I don't think he has sent them any, unless I am mistaken. But, they have expressed interest in carrying them. *


----------



## Framerguy

I'd like to see them carried at Half Hitch in Destin also. I haven't seen any that had your son's name on them so far. Next time I stop there for shrimp, I'll make mention of it to the owner.


----------



## SHUT UP AND FISH

so is the tournament gonna happen


----------



## Brad King

I'm in..........Sounds like a good time


----------



## J.Sharit

Is this just going to ramble on forever or is someone actually going to put something together. A lot of fluff in this thread but no details or even a poll about dates. Someone needs to crapor get off the pot as they say. The only bad reaction is no action at all.


----------



## John B.

i'm in!


----------



## kingling

im in for shure

hey if we are down in the pomp hole at the pier and hook a king on a jig[if i get lucky]

can we enter it in

my dad did it the last time we went to the pier


----------

